# Look what I found in Seattle......Rocks!!!



## Seattle_Aquarist

So I was wandering around the Seattle area looking for source for aquascaping rocks, this is what I found. I bought them because they reminded me of Ryuoh Stone.

First Picture Rock 1 Dry









Rock 1 Wet









Rock 2 Dry









Rock 2 Wet









Rock 3 Dry









Rock 3 Wet









Rock 3 Wet (Backside)









ADA Ryuoh Stone









BTW, this is my first post with pictures I took with my new digital camera! I still need to work on focus and showing depth and texture.


----------



## hooha

That's some pretty sweet looking rock! Did you get it at an LFS, collect it, etc?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi hooha,

LOL, I wish I had collected it (it would have been less expensive)! It comes from southern China and I found it at a local gardening shop. What I liked were the unique shapes with sharp edges, water grooved surface, varied textures, and the white striations. Combined I felt these elements gave the stones some character.


----------



## FernMan

Those are some neat looking rocks! I can see roots growing through the crevices... like bonsai trees attached to the rock! Nice !


----------



## Tex Gal

Very nice rocks!! Were they very expensive?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Thanks Fernman for the comments!

Hi Tex Gal! They weren't too expensive, but more than the "plain" rocks at the LFS. I paid $3.50 a pound, the three rocks I photographed weighed 9 pounds total. I'm going to try them in a 10 gallon and monitor the water parameters to see if the limestone greatly effects the PH, KH, and GH. We have soft water here in Seattle, so a little extra hardness isn't really a problem, especially with water changes. BTW, are you a published author? Was that your article in TFH, if so I wanted to mention I enjoyed it.


----------



## Tex Gal

Yes, that was me, thanks! Unfortunately the final edited version didn't get into the magazine. Not sure how that happened, except that it was edited a lot. I read it and said... wait a minute... Oh well, at the least the info is right and might be helpful to someone! 

I look forward to seeing your rocks in your 10g.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror

Those look nice Roy, may I ask where you bought them? I'm in the market myself and need some smaller ones for a Mini-L.


----------



## tex627

Theres a bonsai shop in SF that sell the exact same rocks in the pictures you posted. it was only 1.50/pound. ironically, this bonsai shop is less than a block away from aquaforest aquarium here in SF and the seiryu rocks look identical to these. but they go for 3.99/pound. These rocks will dramatically raise pH and KH in small tanks (less than 20 gal) so becareful if you are keeping fish or shrimp that need soft acidic water.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

Well I took those stones and incorporated them into a new aquascape of my 45 gallon that I started last weekend. I like definately like the color and texture, also lots of spots to hide plants within. We'll see what it looks like in a couple of weeks or so!

Rocks #1 & #2 Grouping









Rock #3


----------



## Wire Fox Terror

They look nice Roy! Any issues with changes in water chemistry yet? Are you unveiling the new scape for the home show? I'm looking forward to seeing what you've done.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Wire Fox Terror,

I don't think this scape will be grown out in time for the GSAS HomeShow 2010 but I will probably enter just so other members can see what I am doing. I do have the 30 gallon that I did the teardown in early Dec. that I will enter, it is looking pretty good. How about you, are we going to get to see your tanks for the HomeShow?

The rocks can effect the water chemistry. Before I put them in the tank I boiled them for about 20 minutes to kill any organisms/fungus that might have been lurking in the crevices and also to flush out any dirt in there as well. After boiling I didn't rinse the rock, I just let them dry. Then I installed them and filled the tank. The next day I did some readings and the dKH was fine but the dGH was 22.0 compared to tap water at 4.0 dGH. I did notice as I was filling the tank that the rock surfaces were a little soft and crumbly. Long story short I drained the tank, rinsed the stones, and refilled the tank. After about a week the dKH = <1.0 and dGH = 5.0 so I think I resolved the problem. I will continue to monitor the chemistry to see if the hardness spikes again in the future.


----------



## houseofcards

That looks good Roy, Always tough to find good rock. I've always said Inventory is one of the greatest assets to creating a good scape. Look forward to seeing them in the layout.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Wire Fox Terror,
> 
> I don't think this scape will be grown out in time for the GSAS HomeShow 2010 but I will probably enter just so other members can see what I am doing. I do have the 30 gallon that I did the teardown in early Dec. that I will enter, it is looking pretty good. How about you, are we going to get to see your tanks for the HomeShow?
> 
> The rocks can effect the water chemistry. Before I put them in the tank I boiled them for about 20 minutes to kill any organisms/fungus that might have been lurking in the crevices and also to flush out any dirt in there as well. After boiling I didn't rinse the rock, I just let them dry. Then I installed them and filled the tank. The next day I did some readings and the dKH was fine but the dGH was 22.0 compared to tap water at 4.0 dGH. I did notice as I was filling the tank that the rock surfaces were a little soft and crumbly. Long story short I drained the tank, rinsed the stones, and refilled the tank. After about a week the dKH = <1.0 and dGH = 5.0 so I think I resolved the problem. I will continue to monitor the chemistry to see if the hardness spikes again in the future.


I don't think my tanks are quite ready to be unleashed on the home show. I'm hoping to be able to do it next year when my scapes have filled in a bit. May I ask where you got the rocks? I'm glad to hear we might have a great source!


----------

